# Midwest Haunters Convention June 6-10, 2012



## Barry

2012 Midwest Haunters Convention
Bus Tours & Pre-Show June 6-8 | Tradeshow & Convention June 9-10

Pre-Convention Bus Tour Announced!

We have once again put together an exciting lineup of haunts for our now
infamous Pre-Con Bus Tour! The tour takes place June 6 & 7 from Columbus, Ohio to the Detroit, Michigan area. 10 Haunts in two days starts at $249 per person and includes all 10 haunts, charter bus ride, hotel and most meals. Limited to four buses (200 people). This will be a haunters dream and/or nightmare, we're visiting some of the best haunts in Michigan and Ohio.

Two Friday Bus Tours!

That;s right, not one but two tours are being offered giving you a full day of
haunted fun!

- Friday All Day Paranormal Ghost Hunting Bus Tour; June 8, only $75 and it
includes 2 guided tours, lunch and a charter bus ride. We're visiting two of
the most popular haunted buildings in Ohio, the Ohio State Reformatory and the Bissman Building in the Mansfield area. Limited to one bus of 50 people.

- Friday Night Haunted House Tour, June 8, just $25 and it includes the
Scare-A-Torium a 31,000 sq ft haunt with two haunted attractions, a welcome reception at the Costume Vault (a 15,000 sq ft year round costume store) and shuttle bus transportation. Due to the number of shuttle buses scheduled; we will be limited to 400 people. The buses will return you to the Hyatt for a Scary-Oke show and party.

Monsters Wanted!

Registration is now open for our two signature contests:

- Monster Makeup Wars; Are you a makeup artist? Do you have a great makeup artist at your haunt? Show off your talent at the 9th annual MMW! 5 Teams will compete to create the best monster they can on 30 minutes. What's the catch? You do it with only the supplies we give you at the start of the competition. This is also a great spectator event!

- Miss Scary Midwest; Once again MHC will be searching for the scariest female character in the haunt industry! Eight contestants will be competing for this highly coveted title, along with cash and prizes. Held during the Saturday night Masquerade party, this event is a crowd favorite!

Classes Posted!

If there is one thing that the Midwest Haunters Convention is known for it is
the industry renowned educational offerings. We will once again be offering
the best classes and workshops in the areas of Makeup, Acting, Business,
Design/Props, and new for 2012 the Garage of Evil Home Haunt How-To series.

The Midwest Haunters Convention is for Haunted Attraction Producers, Actors, Artists and Home Haunters. Our goal is to provide educational seminars and workshops with experienced presenters, a 75+ vendor trade show with the latest in haunt offerings, and a place to network with others in the industry during our unique social activities. We'll offer 1st class haunted attraction bus tours, costume parties and contests (the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars competition, Ms Midwest Scary Pageant & the Scariest Character Contest). "Haunters" are always welcome here! For more information please visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com or email [email protected]


----------



## JonnF3

I'll be there. Love the show and it helps that I only live an hour away!


----------



## badger

My personal favorite of ALL the cons...


----------



## bansheette

I'm excited to be acting for the pre-tour again (I'll be at Darksyde Acres) and teaching for the sixth year in a row.


----------



## rcspider

We are thinking of going to this one. It would be a bit of a drive, but I really want to go.


----------



## scream1973

Its sooo worth the drive.. Absolutely love this show.. Its part of our yearly venture that the wife and I make.. its great to see all the friends we have met over the years now..


----------



## kprimm

Now that I have been going 5 or 6 years in a row now, I will not miss it. This is a permanant part of my yearly budget now. I always have soo much fun at midwest. I really wish they could get some Horror celebrities to show up there also though, that would be sooo coool. I would just love to meet Elvira there one year. Come on June, can't wait for this again.


----------



## Devil

*Midwest Haunters Convention*

Who's going? I will be there from Friday to Sunday...


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm going! I'm flying in Friday and flying out Monday morning.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Damn it I want to go but Hauntcon took all my money. Unless some money shows up I wont be going.


----------



## wdGoof

I'll be there. Went for the first time last year, and was amazed. I plan on attending every year now.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay we are going eaither Friday or saterday. But only for the day and only to the trade show. I can't afford a hotel room or anything else so were doing a day trip.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll be there from Friday night through Monday morning.

The trade show doesn't start until Saturday.

The amount of booze flowing at this con is staggering. I had a blast last year which is why I'm going again this year.


----------



## badger

If anyone would like to share a room on Sunday night, please let me know. I'll be there all weekend but couldn't get a room for that night...


----------



## badger

The Big Scary Show will be covering MHC from the moment the buses leave for the pre-show tour until the lights go out on Sunday night. Please be on the lookout for one of the four (g)hosts (as this is the only time of the year we are all in the same place) and say "Hi". We will be looking for shout-outs and interviews galore. If you have news that you want us to cover, please let us know...
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## remylass

We are planning on going as well.


----------



## badger

*The Big Scary Show will be at MHC in force...*

The Midwest Haunters Convention will be the only time of the year that all four (g)hosts of the Big Scary Show can get together and the results should be very interesting. We plan on covering every aspect of the show, from the Haunt Rocker and I on the pre-show bus tours, to the Unknown Scare Actor and Storm teaching classes and manning booths. If you happen to see one of us walking the tradeshow floor or at the bar in the hotel, please feel free to come by and say "Hello." We should all have mics with us and will be looking for people to interview and give shoutouts. This could be an excellent chance to plug your haunt or haunt business and get any news you might have to us.

We're planning a special post-MHC show similar to the show we did at HAuNTcon that may take 2-3 shows before we can get it all in. We're also looking for a few people to join us for a series of discussions for our Roundtable of Terror. If you have a suggestion or would like to participate. Please come talk to one of us.

Hope to see everyone next week.

www.bigscaryshow.com

PS: If you haven't already, please check out our current and previous shows and let us know what you think. Our next show that comes out on June 8th will feature some VERY special guests from the Mad Monster Party in Charlotte last March, including The Tall Man, Jack Skellington, and the most famous movie villain of all time...


----------



## HauntCast

*Car Pool from MA*

Any one from Massachusetts going to MHC and looking to car pool?


----------



## wandererrob

HauntCast said:


> Any one from Massachusetts going to MHC and looking to car pool?


Not looking to carpool (we're taking an indirect route home), but you making it to this thing after all?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I will be attending for my first time this year and am super excited!!! Unfortunately I won't be partaking in any festivities outside of the trade show floor, but I'll definitely be out and about after the show closes! If I recognize anyone I will definitely come say hey! Feel free to do the same! 

See ya there!
.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

We'll be making the trip down for the tradeshow most of Saturday. Been there a few times before and it keeps getting bigger. Hope to see/hear some good things and get some new ideas and talk to all the other prop prietors


----------



## Cat_Bones

Rats wish I would've known about this Ohio isn't far from me! Oh well there's always next year


----------



## highbury

Just putting the finishing touches on my costume for Saturday night. This is going to be amazing! Hope to meet a few of you there!


----------



## Devil

Sitting at the airport in Philly PA waiting to goto Midwest


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Were leaveing in a couple of hours to go. Were only going to be there for Saterdays trade show. I wanted to go to the ball and stay the night but the money fell through. Oh well that is life. Warning I have my camra and if you hold still long enough I will get your picture.


----------



## wandererrob

I'll be helping Steve-o and Lori man the Garage of Evil booth. Come on by and say hi, and introduce yourself if we haven't met.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Will do.


----------



## wandererrob

Busy first day! Busier than last year, IMO. Lots of great vendors and a great crowd with some excellent costumes.

And the costume ball... Some of these folks have really outdone themselves.


----------



## Devil

Getting ready to go home. GREAT SHOW..! This is my first year to Midwest and I will be back next year for sure..!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm not sure I will. Though I loved meeting everyone that I did saterday I missed some of you because I got really sick and almost passed out. Mom seems to think that all the diffrent fog in the air made my minor cold go haywire. Which cuold be as I've only ever used one type of fog juice before and I've never had any place I was running fog that hazed up.


----------



## spankyr1

Well i went to MHC and it was awsome... first time for me and a few friends but we will for sure be back next year!!!!!!


----------



## wandererrob

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Mom seems to think that all the diffrent fog in the air made my minor cold go haywire. Which cuold be as I've only ever used one type of fog juice before and I've never had any place I was running fog that hazed up.


Its possible but fog usually tends to be more of a problem for folks with asthma. Both Froggy's Fog and Master Fog use pharmaceutical grade stuff which is Pretty safe and inert.

Anyway, sorry your day got cut short and I hope you're feeling better. Saturday was definitely the day to be there! Today was relatively slow and dressed down. Still a good day though.


----------



## kprimm

Awesome convention as always, already can't wait for next year, and already saving up for it.


----------



## Spooky1

Please, post some pictures so the rest of us know what we missed.


----------



## remylass

I am still exhausted from the show, the party and the drive!


----------



## wandererrob

Being home is too quiet. I feel like I need to haul out some props and fog my house or something!

It was a great time and my girlfriend had fun for her first visit to MHC. She's even willing to go again! :lol:


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I had a blast! I'm missing it already.


----------



## remylass

I think I uploaded these photos to flickr correctly. Here are some of the show and the party.

MHC 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice photos, remy!


----------



## scream1973

*Best show yet*

Missing it as well.. Best Ball so far out of the 4 years we have gone... The costuming was just stepped up a few notches for sure..


----------



## Sudds3

I just learned about it around Monday! I was so upset that I couldn't go....I'll go next year


----------



## Slanks

I"ve posted a video of the Body Art Fashion show in it's entirety.


----------



## highbury

I just uploaded a bunch of photos here as well. Great trade show and amazing masquerade party! Already counting down for next year...


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like you had some good vendors at the show, and lots of folks in great costumes.


----------



## Cat_Bones

looks like it was a great time so sad I missed it oh well there's always next year


----------



## bansheette

I had such a great time; my class was packed and the ball was a blast. I love getting to catch-up with so many of my friends too.


----------



## MurrayTX

I just listened to a great pod from HauntTopic about this convention....too late. Will need to make plans for.next year. Sounds good, but not too huge. Maybe HauntForum can set up a USO style booth for members?


----------

